# red foots and meat



## Diane Berner (Jun 7, 2015)

I fed my six month old red foote tortoise a bite of ground sirloin ( the leanest beef) and now he hasn't really done a good poop in a couple days. He also is not eating well. Did I get him sick? Any remedies?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 7, 2015)

I wouldn't do raw meat.
Anytime you give a new different food it might upset the digestion and change the pooping.
It's too soon to worry.
I wouldn't yet.
I sometimes give my Red Feet high quality dog food.


----------



## Diane Berner (Jun 7, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wouldn't do raw meat.
> Anytime you give a new different food it might upset the digestion and change the pooping.
> It's too soon to worry.
> I wouldn't yet.
> I sometimes give my Red Feet high quality dog food.


I have some expensive grain free all meat dog dog called orijen. Would that work?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 7, 2015)

I would rather see you feed a more natural animal protein for a tortoise to eat - pinkie mice, crickets, worms, butter worms, slugs etc. I don't think beef would be digested very well. It's not something they would come across in nature. I'm sure the probably do eat carrion, but how many dead cows would they find in their wanderings.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm in visioning a pack of wild Redfoot tortoises hunting down an Elk.....
I only use dog food because of the convenience. I have a dog.
I know some feed cooked chicken and shrimp, too. I agree it is also unnatural.
Mine ate a dead rat once. That IS natural. But not very nice to experience.
Mine are also between 5 and 25 years old.


----------



## Diane Berner (Jun 7, 2015)

I tried to feed meal worms and butter worms but it showed no interest. Maybe once the tortoise gets bigger. The tortoise is only about 2 1/2 inches in diameter. I thought about trying wax worms because they are small and soft but the vet told me wax worms were too fatty. Maybe he just has to grow up a little. I'm worried though because I know he's supposed to be eating some protein.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 8, 2015)

Use a small portion of your dog food. All will be fine. Note, however that RF once they've tasted something that they REALLY like, often become very stubborn and won't eat for a while until that food is offered again. Once you have offered a new food, be prepared for the hunger strike. But know that it's normal if it happens.


----------



## Lexiii (Jun 8, 2015)

I go out in the morning on protein day and look for tiny earthworms. He goes nuts for them.


----------



## Kent (Jun 14, 2015)

Go natural and use worms. Mine enjoy them on occasion.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2015)

I have noticed worm "parts" in my out door pens after a rain.
It seems as though they eat worms when I'm not looking.


----------

